# My Big Boy Thor...



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok I was trying to get some pics for Shana. Trying to show how small Thor is by taking his picture next to a coke can and I had to tie him up because he wouldn't stand still....LMAO
































































Finally he sat still. After 23 pictures this is the best I got....LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OH I LOVE HIM
hes short 
like my rudi!!
<3 they bff's hahahha


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah at 7 months his back barely comes to my knee.....I don't know if he's going to grow anymore..LOL


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

oh man girl is is looking so gorgeous....I AM JEALOUS ......shame on you lol jk be really he is going to be a looker


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rudi's back barely comes to my knee. ill have to take a picture and show it hahaha.
maybe a can of pop


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I didn't know what else to put him up to...LMAO


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

HOLY SMOKES! He is 7 months Jay will be 7 Saturday!! Man she prolly towers him.....he is a little shorty lol


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

this is Jay at 6 months you think he is shorter than that>?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh for SHANA! BS Whit I see how it is... I want my own pics I don't wanna share Shanas pics.... LMAO.


Hes looking great I am glad you got some pics up for us


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> this is Jay at 6 months you think he is shorter than that>?


I can't tell from that pic. I just measured him and he is 15" tall from floor to shoulder and weighing in at about 40lbs



american_pit13 said:


> Oh for SHANA! BS Whit I see how it is... I want my own pics I don't wanna share Shanas pics.... LMAO.
> 
> Hes looking great I am glad you got some pics up for us


I shall get some just for you tomorrow Holly....hehehe


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HES SO CUTEEE! He looks puppy, but hes getting a big boy head!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I can't tell from that pic. I just measured him and he is 15" tall from floor to shoulder and weighing in at about 40lbs
> 
> I shall get some just for you tomorrow Holly....hehehe


hahah Jay is only an inch and a 1/2 on him


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile is 14 months and 17" and 55lbs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG he is soooo handsome! I love the first picture he looks like trouble!  I just want to squish him!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hes awesome


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LISA!
stealing my squishy attacks!
so horrible!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I just wanna grab his gummy lips and plant a big ol smooch on his nose!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

he's beautiful I love his shiny fur very nice coat awwww....love the color


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

awwww I remember when he was just a little baby he's so cute still!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bahahaha I love those classic bully photos! He is a short boy, he's not much bigger than my babies over here! Gotta love me some thor!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very cool....i want him


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Uh huh all that pampering and babying he got as a sick tiny thing and now he's a HANDFUL! But still sooooo cute. And he does have a big ol' dome


----------

